# Daten von defekter Festplatte retten?



## Shibi (3. September 2012)

Moin,

bei mir ist aus irgend einem Grund eine Partition auf einer meiner Festplatten auf einmal unformatiert und ich kann nicht drauf zugreifen. Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung warum. Vor 2 Tagen lief sie noch ohne Probleme. Die zweite Partition auf der Platte funktioniert weiterhin einwandfrei.
Das Problem: Auf der Partition waren etliche Fotos etc. die ich gerne wieder haben würde. Wie mache ich das am besten? Gibt es irgendein günstiges oder noch besser gratis Programm, dass das kann?

Edit: Gibt anscheinend einige defekte Sektoren auf der Platte... 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## blackout24 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Daten von unformatierter Festplatte retten?*

Ubuntu 12.04 Live CD Brennen. Einlegen. Davon booten. Dateimanager öffnen und du siehst alle Festplatten und Partitionen. Da es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, dass die sich von selbst formatiert hat kannst du dann davon die Daten runterkopieren und sie einmal ordentlich formatieren wieder und die Sache zurück spielen.

Um den Dateimanager als root auszuführen und vollen Lese und Schreibzugriff auf alle Platten zu bekommen im Terminal. "sudo nautilus" eingeben ohne Anführungszeichen so lässt es sich am einfachsten Datein kopieren ohne irgendwelche Befehle kennen zu müssen.


----------



## docday (3. September 2012)

*AW: Daten von unformatierter Festplatte retten?*

Das Programm Testdisk könnte helfen.TestDisk DE - CGSecurity.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2012)

*AW: Daten von unformatierter Festplatte retten?*

Du könntest auch mal Recuva probieren. Dann gäbe es noch PC Inspector File Recovery


----------



## Shibi (3. September 2012)

*AW: Daten von unformatierter Festplatte retten?*

Testdisk habe ich jetzt versucht, aber entweder mache ich etwas falsch oder es funktioniert nicht. Die Partition will nach dem Neustart immer noch nicht funktionieren. 
Habe alles so gemacht wie es hier beschrieben wurde. 

Wenn ich versuche auf die Partition zuzugreifen sagt er mir erst sie müsse formatiert werden, hier klicke ich natürlich auf abbrechen. Dann kommt "Auf I:\ kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)" Klingt für mich nicht gut. 

Aber die Daten scheinen noch alle vorhanden zu sein, die konnte ich über Testdisk sehen. Kann ich sie über Testdisk auch einfach auf eine andere Platte ziehen?


Edit: Recuva getestet, aber das ist anscheinend nur für gelöschte Dateien. Die Dateien sind aber nicht gelöscht, nur die Partition hat sich aus unerfindlichen Gründen aufgelöst.


----------



## mmayr (3. September 2012)

Hast du bei Testdisk das Hackchen bei "Partition wurde mit Winxxx erstellt" gesehen? Bei mir hat's nicht geklappt, weil ich die Partitionen damals nicht über Win gemacht habe. Nach beseitigen des Häckchens hat's dann funktioniert!


----------



## der_knoben (3. September 2012)

*AW: Daten von unformatierter Festplatte retten?*

Hast du Recuva auch richtig eingestellt?

Siehe Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibi (3. September 2012)

*AW: Daten von unformatierter Festplatte retten?*

Wo genau ist denn dieses Häckchen bei Testdisk? Die Partition wurde über Win Vista erstellt und inzwischen nutze ich Win 7. Meinst du daran liegt es?


Oh, das habe ich übersehen bei Recuva. Werde es nochmal versuchen.

Edit: Kann ich Recuva auch sagen es soll NUR nicht gelöschte Dateien suchen? Da ich auf der Festplatte 243.000 Dateien habe, davon geschätzte 10-20.000 gelöschte (die absichtlich gelöscht wurden und die ich nicht alle wieder suchen und löschen möchte) und es vermutlich eine Wochenendbeschäftigung darstellt nur die nicht gelöschten auszuwhählen.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (3. September 2012)

*AW: Daten von unformatierter Festplatte retten?*

Erstelle auf einer anderen Festplatte, z.Bsp. deiner Backupdisk einen Ordner in der Größe der zu rettenden Dateien, gehe zu der Dateiauflistung in TestDisk, wähle die zu kopierenden Dateien aus, drücke c, es erscheint der Screen mit der Auswahl des Ziels, per Pfeil auf/ab das gewünschte Verzeichnis auswählen, Enter drücken und warten.
Teste das einmal mit einer Datei.
Allerdings bin ich skeptisch, "Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)" klingt nicht gut.


----------



## Shibi (3. September 2012)

*AW: Daten von unformatierter Festplatte retten?*

So, ich glaube ich habe es mit Recuva geschafft. Nachdem ich das Programm auf Vollbild gestellt habe gab es auf einmal auch die Möglichkeit die Dateien nach Zustand (gelöscht/nicht gelöscht) zu sortieren, dann musste ich nurnoch mit Shift alle nicht gelöschten markieren und wiederherstellen sagen. Jetzt dauert es nurnoch ein paar Stündchen die 600GB auf meine andere Festplatte zu kopieren. Mal hoffen, dass es funktioniert.

Edit: Die Wiederherstellung scheint sich aufzuhängen. Jedesmal an der selben Datei. Wodurch könnte das kommen? Ist dei Datei beschädigt?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (3. September 2012)

*AW: Daten von unformatierter Festplatte retten?*

Genau, der CRC Fehler.


----------



## Shibi (3. September 2012)

*AW: Daten von unformatierter Festplatte retten?*

Hab jetzt mal mit HD Tune nach beschädigten Sektoren gesucht, scheinen wohl einige kaputt zu sein. 
Also kann ich die Platte wohl auf den Müll werfen nachdem ich die Daten gerettet habe. :/


----------



## der_knoben (3. September 2012)

*AW: Daten von unformatierter Festplatte retten?*

So kann man das leider sehen, ja.


----------



## Shibi (3. September 2012)

*AW: Daten von unformatierter Festplatte retten?*

Recuva scheint kein geeignetes Tool dafür zu sein. Das ist wohl  mehr etwas für einzelne Dateien als für die Rettung ganzer Festplatten.  Wenn ich versuche die Ganze Festplatte zu kopieren hängt es sich immer  wieder auf. Da es allerdings alle Dateien einzeln aufführt statt die  Ordnerstruktur zu zeigen müsste ich jede Datei einzeln anklicken um  gezielt die wichtigsten Sachen zu retten.

Gibt es kein Tool mit dem ich einfach nur die Festplatte auswähle und dann ähnlich wie im Windows Explorer die Ordner verschieben kann? Warum muss das alles immer so kompliziert sein?


----------



## docday (3. September 2012)

*AW: Daten von unformatierter Festplatte retten?*



Shibi schrieb:


> Gibt es kein Tool mit dem ich einfach nur die Festplatte auswähle und dann ähnlich wie im Windows Explorer die Ordner verschieben kann? Warum muss das alles immer so kompliziert sein?


Vielleicht ist es mit YCopy möglich. Denn wer über den Windows-Explorer größere Datenmengen kopiert, kennt das Problem: Immer wieder erfordern Fehlermeldungen wie „Datei schon vorhanden“ das Eingreifen des Anwenders. Anders mit Ycopy. Das Gratis-Tool überspringt alle Fehlermeldungen, die während des Kopiervorgangs auftreten. Die Fehlermeldungen werden am Schluss übersichtlich in einem «Folder Copy Report» zusammengefasst.
YCopy zum Download auf Freeware.de


----------



## Shibi (3. September 2012)

*AW: Daten von unformatierter Festplatte retten?*

Es muss ja noch ein Datenrettungstool sein, da die Partition nicht mehr richtig erkannt wird. Ansonsten klingt das Tool gut.


----------



## mmayr (3. September 2012)

Photorec?


----------



## Shibi (3. September 2012)

*AW: Daten von unformatierter Festplatte retten?*

Habe es jetzt einmal mit Ubuntu und einmal mit Gparted versucht, aber auch damit komme ich nicht an die Festplatte ran. 

PC File Inspector habe ich jetzt auch versucht, aber der bringt nur Fehlermeldungen weil er manche Sektoren nicht lesen kann.


Es muss doch ein Programm geben mit dem man einfach alles von der Festplatte ziehen kann was möglich ist. Bin langsam echt frustriert, jetzt bin ich schon fast einen ganzen Tag damit beschäftigt meinen PC mit Datenrettungstools zuzumüllen und ich komme einfach nicht an meine Daten ran, bzw. Recuva kommt ran, ist aber wohl nicht für solch große Datenmengen ausgelegt.

Edit: Habe versucht mit Clonezilla eine Kopie der Festplatte zu machen aber das Programm bricht ab. Langsam bin ich echt am verzweifeln.


----------



## docday (4. September 2012)

Hast du auch den *PC File Inspector *nicht auf dem Laufwerk installiert, von dem man Daten retten möchte. Die Software muss auf einem zweiten unabhängigen Laufwerk installiert und gestartet werden.

Ich hätte dann noch R-Studio anzubieten...Datenrettungstool Testsieger.

Sicher ist die Sicherung sehr zeitintensiv aber wenn es wichtige Daten sind lohnt es sich doch bestimmt, aber das musst du selber wissen. Und von der Ferne ist es eh schwer den richtigen Weg zu finden als wenn man dem defekten Gerät selber gegenüber sitzt.
Hier sind noch einige Programme zum Clonen...

*Tools zu Festplatten klonen bei defekte Sektoren*
HDClone Tool zum Clonen von Festplatte bei bad sector-Meldung (1 - 1 Sektorkopie). Die Freeware-Edition ist eingeschränkt und benötigt ein größeres Laufwerk.
DTI Speed Clone (Shareware) zum Clonen für Laufwerke. Auch mit Bad Sektors wenn Datenrettungssoftware Probleme macht.
Roadkil's Raw Copy Freeware zum Clonen von Festplatten (Partitionen) auch für Datarecovery.

Wie weit die jetzt alle funktionieren hab ich nicht getestet.!!!


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (4. September 2012)

Ich komme grad leider nichjt auf den namen.... aber ich hatte früher mal einen partitionsmanager/bootmanager auf dos ebene (ohne gui) der konnte auch defekte FATs reparieren. Bei NTFS sollte ja noch ne kopie von der FAT vorhanden sein mit der man ggf. einen restore machen könnte... Ich hatte das problem auch schon einmal, da lag es an windows. mit vista ntfs formatiert, unter W7 erkannt, aber als RAW angezeigt, ne woche später war die datenplatte futsch. (automatische "raparatur" von windows... / ".... muss auf konsistenz geprüft werden....") Mit dem Partitionsmanager direkt von diskette gebootet gings dann wieder zu reparieren. Erinner mich nur leider nicht an den namen, sorry...


----------



## Inzersdorfer (5. September 2012)

Getdataback for NTFS, kostet allerdings 79.- $, kann zum testen heruntergeladen werden und an 1 Datei läßt sich die Wiederherstellung testen.
Ein GUI Programm zur effektiven Datenrettung bei Hardewareproblemen der Festplatte kenne ich nicht.
Ansonsten für schwere Fälle, bspw. bei defekten Sektoren ddrescue, gratis Kommandozeilenprogramm zum Klonen der HDD.
Es empfielt sich aber Linux/GNU Kentnisse zu haben. Nach dem 1. Klonen wird mittels gespeicherter Log Datei bei den übersprungenen Sektoren nachgearbeitet, von dem Klon schließlich mittels Testdisk o.Ä. die Daten wiederhergestellt, ohne das die defekten Sektoren dem im Weg wären.


----------

